# Horse creek



## wag03 (Nov 18, 2016)

Anyone plan on hunting Horse Creek Jan 1st-8th?  I would like to hunt a few days. If work permits.


----------



## Dennis (Nov 18, 2016)

I have heard of some talk about it but nothing set yet


----------



## stick-n-string (Nov 24, 2016)

I plan on being there that weekend


----------



## wag03 (Nov 25, 2016)

im going to try to make it tuesday- thursday. let me know if you want to meet up 

thanks
Trey


----------



## Stump Shooter (Dec 13, 2016)

If no Chic hunt this week looks like I may be there the first part of the week if nothing changes.


----------



## pine nut (Dec 13, 2016)

Considering it a bit.


----------

